# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Nouvelle barre de navigation pour le haut du site developpez.com

## Marc Lussac

Chers membres du Club  ::): 

Nous venons de mettre en place une nouvelle barre de navigation pour le haut du site.

Il y  encore quelques petites choses  corriger mais c'est suffisamment fonctionnel pour qu'on le laisse en place.

Nous avions avant 18 onglets, avec le besoin d'en rajouter a n'tait plus possible. Nous avons eu donc l'ide de regrouper les rubriques dans des "mga rubriques" pour mieux organiser les choses. Par ailleurs nous avons eu  l'ide de vous proposer un menu droulant pour vous permettre de continuer  accder  vos rubriques prfres en un Clic.

Rsultat vous avez dsormais encore plus de rubriques accessibles en un clic, et c'est un peu mieux organis.

Vous noterez l'apparition de deux nouvelles "mga rubriques" : Solutions d'entreprises et applications qui sont encore un peu jeunes, mais qui sont destines  s'toffer dans le futur. Quoi que dans la rubrique solutions d'entreprise vous trouvez la rubrique Business Intelligence qui est dj ancienne, trs active,  et est largement leader dans son domaine, et aussi du cot de la mga rubrique Applications vous avez inclus la rubrique 2D/3D/programmation jeux qui est aussi ancienne, trs riche en ressources et trs active.

Remercions pour ce projet en particulier premirement Janitrix, et aussi Anomaly, Freegreg et Nono40  ::bravo:: 

Tout cela sera bien sur amlior petit  petit dans le futur mais je pense qu'on  quand mme fait un grand pas en avant !

Qu'en pensez vous ?

 ::merci:: 


PS : Si vous avez un bug  remonter merci de le dcrire prcisment,  et merci de prciser en dtail votre version de navigateur.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Dub

S'est bien de voir que developpez prend un coup de neuf. Avec cette nouvelle organisation, je suis sr que les gens se retrouveront plus facilement sur le site.

----------


## smyley

La page d'accueil est beaucoup plus sduisante et are comme a  ::ccool:: 
Deux petits dtails, histoire de  ::aie:: 
- "Google : recherche personnali" ... ah ?
- Une petite marge de quelques pixels (1 ou 2) entre les boutons "Forums", "Chat", etc. et le bas des onglets me semble les rendre plus sexys.

Mais sinon, flicitation  ::king::

----------


## Marc Lussac

> - Une petite marge de quelques pixels (1 ou 2) entre les boutons "Forums", "Chat", etc. et le bas des onglets me semble les rendre plus sexys.


Oui ils ont pas pu solutionner a ce soir cela sera fait ultrieurement...  :;):

----------


## michel.bosseaux

Un peu dstabilisant au dbut... et c'est parce qu'un commentaire prcdent parlait du champ de recherche google que j'ai aperu la barre de menu suprieure avec "Forums", etc... elle est peut-tre un peu trop discrte.

Sinon cette volution va dans le bon sens, la navigation est plus claire, mieux organise. Et dans l'ancien systme, vous n'alliez quand mme pas rajouter une troisime ligne de boutons... et a n'aurait mme pas forcment suffi  :;): 

Flicitations pour le travail accompli, et merci de faire ainsi voluer le site pour le meilleur  ::D:

----------


## millie

Chouette, un nouveau design  ::ccool:: 

Par contre, je crois qu'il manque la possibilit d'accder au portail emploi au niveau des onglets ?

----------


## michel.bosseaux

millie >> Tu dmontres ce que je disais : la barre suprieure (au dessus du logo, centre dans la page) est trop discrte  ::lol::

----------


## itecman

Franchement beaucoup mieux, plus fonctionnel. Ca commenait  faire beaucoup avec les 18 onglets.

 ::):

----------


## Arnaud F.

Bonjour,


je ne sais pas si c'est voulu, mais je trouve la barre de boutons trop prs du menu droulant, un petit cart aurait t la bienvenue parce que l je trouve que a fait trop touff...

Plus de prcision, voir la PJ.


Win XP : FF3

++

----------


## motateko

Je trouve qu'un menu droulant sur accueil proposant  ::calim2::  de nouveau accueil n'est pas des plus utile  ::mouarf:: 

Sinon super, il va juste falloir s'y habituer....

----------


## NoobX

propre et clair
Vraiment sympa ce nouveau portail.

----------


## plegat

Rien  dire, si ce n'est que c'est nickel! A part les quelques commentaires prcdemment cits, pas de gros trucs gnants, sauf peut-tre revoir le css de la rubrique "blog", la barre suprieure n'a pas la mme police que les autres, et il y a un reste de bandeau bleu sur les bords gauche et droit (apparemment la zone utile ne fait pas la mme largeur que sur les autres pages)

----------


## Caro-Line

Superbe  ::bravo::

----------


## bestall666

hello tous

c'est vrai que c'tait pas toujours facile de se retrouver avec les onglets

plus pratique, plus clair et accs  l'info plus rapide 


 ::yaisse2::  ::yaisse2::  ::bravo::  ::bravo:: 

l'quipe ne semble pas chmer en ce moment !!!

 ::lahola::  ::lahola::

----------


## ludosoft

C'est impec  ::ccool::  et le coup des info-bulles ne gche rien non plus  :;): 

Bravo et merci !

----------


## sechanbask

Le code de la page d'accueil ne doit pas respecter le W3C car Firefox 3 sous linux (CentOS) ou sous WinXP, la barre articles, agenda, etc apparait mal...de mme que les menus droulant o le texte chevauve l'intitul

Sinon le changement, a casse la routine.

----------


## DYBES

::P:  C'est pas pour faire "Casse-ambiance", mais je vous assure qu'il tait temps de rorganiser '_developpez.com_'. Le site me semblait touffu; merci de l'avoir repens. C'est un site qui m'aide normement dans mes recherches, malheuresement, je ne peux pas y consacrer beaucoup de temps compte-tenu de mes activits. Merci encore et longue vie au site !  ::ccool::

----------


## millie

Bonjour,

Si vous notez un quelconque problme de rendu, ce serait super sympa de faire un screenshot du problme avec : l'OS + le navigateur et sa version.

Ca aidera beaucoup les gens qui s'occupent de a  ::):

----------


## gandf

C'est mieux que ce qu'il y avait jusqu' prsent et passe trs bien avec opera.

Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il manque des liens. Par exemple, je n'ai pas trouv comment aller  l'adresse suivante dans le menu :
http://sql.developpez.com

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Mais j'ai l'impression qu'il manque des liens. Par exemple, je n'ai pas trouv comment aller  l'adresse suivante dans le menu :
> http://sql.developpez.com


C'est dans la barre de boutons quand tu est dj dans la rubrique SGBD

----------


## Alain Defrance

C'est vraiment super  ::king:: 

Il reste tout de mme un petit bug avec le wiki (le menu passe sous le wiki)  ::aie::

----------


## Jiyuu

J'adore et pour le moment je ne rencontre pas de problmes.
Je suis sous firefox 3 et win xp pro

----------


## smyley

Le rendu est un peut (beaucoup) bizarre pour la rubrique Blogs.

Sur Firefox et Chrome, le haut et le bas n'apparaissent pas correctement :
haut :

bas :


Mais le rendu le plus fun est avec Chrome qui me zappe carrment toute la barre de navigation  droite. Image Ici.

----------


## kedare

Pas mal  :;): 
Par contre ca serais bien aussi de refaire des boutons plus modernes (les boutons en dessous de la barre de menu, appliquer un effet similaire, donc ombre + AA)

----------


## Bisnrs

> Le rendu est un peut (beaucoup) bizarre pour la rubrique Blogs.
> 
> Sur Firefox et Chrome, le haut et le bas n'apparaissent pas correctement


C'est li, on est dessus, merci.  :;):

----------


## ar.aziz

Je note 10/10 pour ces nouvaux remaniements ..
Il ne reste que la rvision du LOGO ..
bon travail.

----------


## if_zen

Super, bravo  ::): 

Il reste un point  voir selon moi : les boutons "Articles", "Agenda", "Debats", "Wiki", "Livres", "FAQ", ...  etc en seconde ligne paraissent bien vieux  ct. Un remaniement est-il prvu pour mieux s'intgrer  la charte graphique ?

Flicitations pour cette nouvelle mouture (qui se faisait attendre selon moi).

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Super, bravo 
> 
> Il reste un point  voir selon moi : les boutons "Articles", "Agenda", "Debats", "Wiki", "Livres", "FAQ", ...  etc en seconde ligne paraissent bien vieux  ct. Un remaniement est-il prvu pour mieux s'intgrer  la charte graphique ?


C'est probable qu'on amliore encore le "look"  l'avenir, mais cela prends du temps de trouver quelque chose qui plais  tous le monde et qui passe sur tous les navigateurs...  ::aie:: 

Par consquent mme si cette version V1 est loin d'tre parfaite nous avons dcids de la mettre en ligne rapidement pour vous faire bnficier d'une nouvelle navigation plus complte pour vous faciliter l'utilisation de developpez au quotidiens...  :;): 

Donc a n'est qu'une V1 elle est destine  s'amliorer encore...

----------


## Arnaud F.

Les "bugs" soulevs jusqu'ici ont dornavant t rsolu  ::king:: 


Merci  ceux qui ont donn leur feedback et  ceux qui le feront !  ::D: 


P.S : pour le wiki, a sera fait  :;):

----------


## Jrmie A.

Sympathique nouvelle organisation, il faudra juste un petit temps d'adaptation.  ::):

----------


## teddyalbina

Super j'adore  ::):

----------


## arno31

Bonjour,
Ce qui serait sympa aussi c'est de regrouper Microsoft office et OpenOffice dans une mme section. La section Microsoft Office est au 1er plan dans les rubriques de developpez.com tandis que OpenOffice est planqu dans des sous-rubriques et  chaque fois j'ai du mal  le retrouver.  ::aie:: 
A part a rien  dire  ::ccool::

----------


## Auteur

> Bonjour,
> Ce qui serait sympa aussi c'est de regrouper Microsoft office et OpenOffice dans une mme section. La section Microsoft Office est au 1er plan dans les rubriques de developpez.com tandis que OpenOffice est planqu dans des sous-rubriques et  chaque fois j'ai du mal  le retrouver. 
> A part a rien  dire


+1 j'allais faire la mme remarque. La FAQ OpenOffice se trouve dans la rubrique "autres langages" et l j'ai d passer par le moteur de recherche. Car si on passe par le menu "Langages / Autres", on tombe sur la page http://general.developpez.com/cours/ et aucune trace de OpenOffice  ::(: 


En passant je viens de remarquer que dans la page http://general.developpez.com/cours/ le menu en haut saute (cf. pice jointe)
Firefox 3.0.10 / Vista

----------


## smyley

> En passant je viens de remarquer que dans la page http://general.developpez.com/cours/ le menu en haut saute (cf. pice jointe)
> Firefox 3.0.10 / Vista


J'ai la mme configuration, mais moi le rsultat est diffrent : les liens "Forums", "Tutoriels", "Magazine", etc. descendent de plusieurs pixels pour rejoindre la bordure du bas du menu.

----------


## Auteur

j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont en train de travailler sur la page en question car le menu est prsent maintenant....

----------


## Tofalu

> Bonjour,
> Ce qui serait sympa aussi c'est de regrouper Microsoft office et OpenOffice dans une mme section. La section Microsoft Office est au 1er plan dans les rubriques de developpez.com tandis que OpenOffice est planqu dans des sous-rubriques et  chaque fois j'ai du mal  le retrouver. 
> A part a rien  dire


Bonsoir, 

La rubrique Office est une rubrique  part entire qui contient dj des sous-rubriques (Une par produit). Elle n'est pas vraiment comparable  la sous rubrique Open-Office qui dispose encore de trs peu de ressources. A terme peut tre qu'OpenOffice intgrera le menu applications (ce n'est qu'une supposition).

Enfin, la rubrique Office ne s'oriente pas du cot bureautique comme les ressources OpenOffice par exemple, mais plutt du cot dveloppeur (Access, Sharepoint, InfoPath, etc.) Et c'est plus prcisement la vision d'un systme de gestion autour de Sharepoint qui a donn naissance  la rubrique   la sortie d'Office 2007. Bien entendu, cela suit le chemin entrepris par Microsoft pour faire de Sharepoint le centre du systme de gestion. Y regrouper OpenOffice serait faire abstraction de tout ce contexte et rsumerait Microsoft Office  son simple cot bureautique. Techniquement parlant, la rubrique Office est en lien troit avec la rubrique DotNet et Visual Basic qui, il ne faut pas l'oublier, gnre encore un norme trafic et qui dispose d'un nombre consquent de ressources. Bref, assez loin de OpenOffice.

----------


## Skalp

Bravo pour cette mise  jour.  ::ccool:: 
Les listes ont enfin remplac les tableaux pour le menu !  ::): 

Quelques erreurs XHTML  signaler toutefois.
Mais le CSS est valide !

----------


## elsuket

Flicitations pour cette nouvelles prsentation, plus are, plus claire, plus ergonomique  ::ccool:: 

@++  :;):

----------


## Marc Lussac

> +1 j'allais faire la mme remarque. La FAQ OpenOffice se trouve dans la rubrique "autres langages" et l j'ai d passer par le moteur de recherche. Car si on passe par le menu "Langages / Autres", on tombe sur la page http://general.developpez.com/cours/ et aucune trace de OpenOffice


Le probleme c'est qu'il existe qu'une FAQ Openoffice (et un forum) il n'existe pas encore de rubrique...

C'est possible qu'on trouve le moyen de mieux faire apparaitre quelque part cette faq, mais il en reste pas moins que tant qu'il existe pas de rubrique le point d'entre principal a restera le forum...

----------


## if_zen

Bonjour,




> ...
> Y regrouper OpenOffice serait faire abstraction de tout ce contexte et rsumerait Microsoft Office  son simple cot bureautique.


Dsol de troller un peu sur le sujet, mais je me dois de ragir, dveloppant une application faisant interaction avec Open Office. Si MS Office est trs prsent dans le monde .NET, je tiens  prciser qu'Open Office est trs prsent dans le monde Java, et qu'il ne se rsume pas  qu' une simple application de bureautique. Il offre des API permettant de se faire controler par une application tierce, gre ses macros via son propre langage ; pour moi cela reprsente la mme importance que celle qu'on accorde  MS Office. Aprs que le sujet soit moins dvelopp sur developpez.com c'est une tout autre affaire.

----------


## Auteur

> Le probleme c'est qu'il existe qu'une FAQ Openoffice (et un forum) il n'existe pas encore de rubrique...
> 
> C'est possible qu'on trouve le moyen de mieux faire apparaitre quelque part cette faq, mais il en reste pas moins que tant qu'il existe pas de rubrique le point d'entre principal a restera le forum...


ah ok...
Peut-tre mettre un lien "FAQ OpenOffice" dans le menu "Applications" ? 

Mais l quand on y rflchit un peu, il y a risque que le menu "Applications" devienne un peu fourre-tout : on risque d'y placer tous les liens qui ne peuvent pas se trouver dans une autre catgorie  ::aie::

----------


## bestall666

hello

seul petit bmol : le lien forum s'ouvre dans l'onglet actif alors qu'auparavant, il ouvrait un nouvel onglet !!

----------


## Marc Lussac

Et alors ? 

C'est fait exprs  l'avenir on va avoir une meilleure intgration site/forum.

Tu peux faire comme avant en faisant  clic droit -> ouvrir dans un nouvel onglet

Bref si tu veux avoir une 2eme fentre pour le forum (comme je fais mois aussi) c'est toujours possible avec un clic en plus  :;):

----------


## bestall666

oui y a pas mort d'homme c'est juste que suis fainant  ::oops::  ::oops:: 

sinon comme je l'ai dj dit un peu plus haut , c'est du trs bon travail !!

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y  mme plus simple, moi j'ai deux raccourcis sur mon navigateur, un pour le forum et un pour le site tout simplement.

----------


## 12monkeys

Bonjour

Franchement c'est trs beau, j'aime beaucoup...

Juste une petite remarque pour moi qui ait une trs grande rsolution : la barre de menu n'est pas centre, par rapport aux boutons de dessous qui eux le sont. Y a t'il un intrt  la centrer aussi ? Personnellement a na me gne pas du tout, mais c'est juste pour demander, sur ma grande rsolution, a fait quand mme un peu "dcal"...





> oui y a pas mort d'homme c'est juste que suis fainant 
> 
> sinon comme je l'ai dj dit un peu plus haut , c'est du trs bon travail !!


Avec Firefox il suffit juste de cliquer sur le lien avec la molette, a ouvre automatiquement le lien dans un nouvel onglet...

----------


## Arnaud F.

> Bonjour
> 
> Franchement c'est trs beau, j'aime beaucoup...
> 
> Juste une petite remarque pour moi qui ait une trs grande rsolution : la barre de menu n'est pas centre, par rapport aux boutons de dessous qui eux le sont. Y a t'il un intrt  la centrer aussi ? Personnellement a na me gne pas du tout, mais c'est juste pour demander, sur ma grande rsolution, a fait quand mme un peu "dcal"...


Je suis dans le mme cas que toi... C'est cependant un voulu que a soit ainsi...

Va falloir s'y faire, mais je trouve que a fait cloche  ::?:

----------


## Marc Lussac

Cette question  t pose mais on est pas arriv  un consensus clair pour la rponse, on peu dire que c'est donc une question ouverte.

Faut il  :
- Aligner aussi les boutons  gauche
- Ou alors tout centrer, le barre mga rubrique et les boutons
- laisser comme c'est

 ::merci::

----------


## Arnaud F.

Le mieux serait d'avoir une maquette pour tester  l'usage.

Le dire maintenant, pensez que a pourrait tre bon et arriver devant la dsillusion la plus totale parce que le rendu n'tait pas celui qu'on attendais / esprait...

D'ailleurs, y faut voir si c'est ralisable techniquement  :;): 


++

----------


## c0r3nt1n

Bonjour,

Moi j'avais juste une remarque pour la partie Dev. Web, ne serait-il pas mieux de rajouter Flex aux cts de Flash, et donc renommer la rubrique "Flash / Flex" ? Car les ressources Flex se trouvent dans la rubrique Flash (logique dans un sens, mais c'est juste une question de terminologie).

Continuez comme a, du trs bon boulot !

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Moi j'avais juste une remarque pour la partie Dev. Web, ne serait-il pas mieux de rajouter Flex aux cts de Flash, et donc renommer la rubrique "Flash / Flex" ? Car les ressources Flex se trouvent dans la rubrique Flash (logique dans un sens, mais c'est juste une question de terminologie).


Tout  fait

Corrig  ::): 

 ::merci::

----------


## Erwan31

Bonsoir,
comme tous le monde je trouve bien sr que c'est une trs bonne volution
vers un modle de nav qui commence  tenir la route.
Les info-bulles sont une trs bonne ide.

Mais quelques remarques tout de mme:

> Le design devrait tre peaufin (zone de rollover des rub pas assez tendu...)

> Il manquerait 
   - une rub active (mise en exergue) au 3ime niveau de profondeur
   - Une unit et un cohrence graphique entre les 3 niveaux mme si c'est dj en partie le cas
   - Un *fil d'Ariane* pour mieux se reprer.

> les sous menu ne sont pas accessible en accs clavier.

> Le sentiment d'appartenance des rubrique de 3me niveau  l'une des rubrique de 2me niveau n'est pas assez vident, en tous cas ce n'est pas matrialis graphiquement.

L'accessibilit au clic souris des liens frquemment utiliss (forum...) situs tout en haut n'est pas optimale dans cette zone de l'interface et cet emplacement est assez peu conventionnelle pour des liens dont les accs sont frquents.
. Si vous ne pouvez pas placer ces liens autre part,
cette barre de menu devrait apparatre bien plus saillante graphiquement (surface cliquable plus importante et couleurs plus voyantes). Je ne fais rfrence l qu'aux liens non annexes (tous sauf contact et newsletter a priori)
Si la rub Emploi est frquemment frquente, elle devrait tre situe plus  gauche avec les liens d'accs direct.

----------


## Florian Goo

Bonjour  tous,

J'ai dcouvert ce soir le nouveau menu. Globalement c'est plutt chouette, mieux rang. Esthtiquement et techniquement, aucun problme pour moi. Bref, a vaut bien un petit bravo  :;): 

Par contre, je suis un peu dsagrablement surpris en ce qui concerne la mise en avant de Java et C#/ASP.Net par rapport aux autres langages.
Je me cite, aillant dj ouvert un sujet ici : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d75...nisation-menu/ (je n'ai dcouvert ce prsent topic que tardivement) :



> Je viens de m'apercevoir que le menu du haut a t rorganis, ce qui en soit n'est pas une mauvaise ide. Mais j'ai galement remarqu que le Java et les langages de la famille .Net ont bnfici d'une certaine mise en avant. Le C++ ainsi que le C ont, eux, t placs dans un sous-menu.
> Derrire le prtexte ergonomique, je perois un message fort :  Le dveloppement, c'est Java et .Net. Le reste, c'est dpass. 
> 
> Je ne suis pas vraiment fan de ce parti-pris. Si je viens de temps en temps donner un modeste coup de main sur les forums C++ et participer  la rdaction d'articles, c'est en grande partie parce que j'ai envie de soutenir ce langage. Du coup, voir le C++ relgu en langage de seconde zone ne me plait pas des masses.
> 
> Cette mise en avant me semble injustifie. Le C++ est trs utilis (plus que C#) si l'on en croit l'index Tiobe, et il risque de le rester avec l'arrive du prochain standard.
> 
> Enfin, je trouve ce changement injuste. On ne peut nier que Dveloppez.com ait une influence sur l'ensemble des dveloppeurs francophones, et je n'aime pas trop le message subliminal qui se cache derrire cette rorganisation. Je dois bien avouer que ma motivation  crire des articles pour DVP.com en a pris un coup (a n'a rien d'une menace, je n'ai pas la prtention de penser que ma contribution soit indispensable). Je n'ai pas trs envie de cautionner cette mise en avant d'un langage que je n'aime pas d'une part et d'une technologie non-libre (oui, c'est discutable mais c'est pas le sujet) d'autre part.
> J'ai au contraire envie de contribuer  l'adoption de technologies qui rendront le monde du dveloppement meilleur !


Loin de moi l'envie d'tre agressif, je prcise  :;): 
J'aimerais tout de mme avoir les avis de chacun  ce propos. Comme vous pouvez le voir, cela me tient plutt  cur !

----------


## smyley

Mon langage favoris est en avant, chouette  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, les modifications de developpez sur le portail sont rarement faite avec l'ide "on va imposer notre manire de voir" mais plutt "on rend plus facile d'accs ce que tout le monde veux avoir".
Du coup les rubriques les plus utilises sont mises en avant et si C# et Java se retrouvent en avant c'est plus parce que ce sont les technologies  la mode ces temps cis, et pas dans l'ide que c'est developpez qui veut crer sa "propre mode".

----------


## Marc Lussac

> Par contre, je suis un peu dsagrablement surpris en ce qui concerne la mise en avant de Java et C#/ASP.Net par rapport aux autres langages.


Ce que tu crit est faux, Java et Dotnet ont pas t mise en avant ils taient dj ici dans la version prcdente. Ce sont les langages qui sont t reclasss et il n'y avais pas d'autres solutions, vu le nombre considrable de langages... Pourquoi cette organisation concernant Java et DotNET ?

Pour trois raisons :

1) Ce ne sont pas des langages mais des plateformes / Frameworks. Tu trouvera aussi les langages C# et VB.NET rangs dans Langages et Visual Studio rang dans EDI comme il se doit.

2) Nous avons ajout  notre systme de classement un niveau de profondeur en plus, par exemple la mga rubrique langages qui contient les rubrique langages. Nous n'avons pas actuellement trois niveau mais seulement deux. Les rubriques Java et Dotnet sont elles mmes des mga rubriques puisqu'elles encapsulent pour DotNET les rubriques : C#, VB.NET, Visual Studio, ASP.NET ...,  et pour Java : Java, Spring, Netbeans, Eclipse,... Ces deux rubriques tant elles mmes des "mga rubriques" il est impossible de les reclasser dans une autre mga rubrique.

3) Si nous avions voulu faire disparaitre DotNET et Java de la barre mga rubrique, dans quelle mga rubrique aurait elles t classes ? Dans plateformes ?  Frameworks ? dans les deux cas cela aurait t un enterrement de premire classe car beaucoup de gens ne savent pas ce que c'est. Classer des langages dans une mga rubrique Langage n'est pas un enterrement c'est du classement c'est tout, il ne faut pas le prendre autrement. Grce  cette mga rubrique langage nous avons pu faire rapparaitre des langages comme Assembleur, Pascal et PERL qui avait disparu du haut de page faute de place... Les langages qui apparaissait avant dans la barre comme C++, C, Python, etc restent accessible d'un simple clic en utilisant le menu, il n'y  donc aucune perte de fonctionnalit par rapport  la version prcdente  :;): 


Donc *la faon dont tu lance la discussion est un TROLL pur et simple*  ::mouarf:: 
D'ailleurs par exemple tu peu faire du DotNET avec n'importe quel langage mme si c'est surtout C# et VB.NET qui sont utiliss pour ce faire... Tu ne peu donc pas lancer un dbat visant  comparer des langages avec des plateformes/Frameworks a n'a aucun sens.

Tu peu y rflchir pendant des centaines d'heures il n'y avais pas d'autre faon de faire aussi bien  :;): 

Il reste encore des amliorations  faire mais ce nouveau systme est infiniment suprieur  la version prcdente...  ::lun::

----------


## Florian Goo

Pas de problme, je suis plutt satisfait par la rponse. Merci pour ces explications  :;): 

Nanmoins, j'insiste, ce n'est pas un troll. Mon sentiment est rel, et certains le partagent (voir le sujet link dans mon message prcdent).
Certains ont pens qu'un regroupement dans un menu  Framework  aurait t plus juste, mais comme tu le dis ce n'est pas possible techniquement (et mme pas trs judicieux).
Un autre membre a voqu la possibilit de placer la rubrique Langages avant les plateformes. Ce serait peut-tre le juste quilibre ?




> Il reste encore des amliorations  faire mais ce nouveau systme est infiniment suprieur  la version prcdente...


Indniablement !
Mon bravo tait tout  fait sincre, on y voit bien plus clair.

----------


## Nopain

Salut la DVP team,

Bravo pour ce nouveau design classy  ::):  

juste un bug css mineur:

Description: Leger decalage de la bordure inferieure vers le haut de tous les boutons "rubriques" sur cette page: http://chat.developpez.com/

Plateforme: WinXp/Opera 9.6

Remarque: ce bug n'est pas present sur la page principale: http://www.developpez.com/

----------


## Thes32

Salut,

bravo, pour le nouveau look ! 

*Florian Goo*, ravi de ta comprehension !
A+

----------


## Dougli

hem je dois tre le seul que a embte...
mais avec la nouvelle version de recherche personnalise, vous avez retir la possibilit de rechercher sur le web (on ne peut rechercher que sur le site ou les forums dsormais), est-ce dfinitif ?
C'est un micro dtail qui me semblait bien pratique...

sans vouloir faire mon petit gocentrique, je travaille dans une entreprise ou developpez.com est quasiment le seul site technique  tre dispo en white-list. Je contournais le bloquage des autres sites en y accedant par la recherche Google de dveloppez.com...maintenant impossible !

J' attend vos insultes, euh rponses, avec impatience  ::aie::

----------


## Bisnrs

> > les sous menu ne sont pas accessible en accs clavier.


Le premier niveau du menu est cliquable, et lorsque l'on est dans une rubrique, le deuxime menu reprend l'ensemble des liens disponibles dans les sous-menus droulants de cette rubrique (je sais pas si je suis clair  ::?: ). Ce qui fait qu'au final, les sous-menus droulants sont disponibles ds lors qu'on est dans la rubrique en question. Le menu droulant tant alors qu'un simple "plus" pour ceux qui auraient Javascript activ.

Mais peut-tre vois-tu a autrement ?

----------


## [ced]

Bravo pour la nouvelle interface. a n'a pas du tre facile de proposer une nouvelle IHM sachant que la prcdente avait fait s'est preuve depuis plusieurs annes.

Cependant je me permet de faire 3 *petites* remarques de prsentation.

1 - Pourquoi le menu droulant de la "mga-rubrique" SYSTEMES ne dispose pas de la mme position que les autres menu droulants.

2 - _Avis personnel_ : je trouve les boutons du deuxime niveau du menu un peu grossier. Ne serait t-il pas possible de rduire le contour et de centrer le texte  l'intrieur ?

3 - Peut tre supprimer les pointills de la dernire ligne dans la zone "actualit". OK je chipote un peu l.


Encore Bravo.

----------


## franculo_caoulene

a faisait des annes que j'attends a.

Bravo, c'est beaucoup mieux comme a.

----------


## Tofalu

> 2 - Avis personnel : je trouve les boutons du deuxime niveau du menu un peu grossier. Ne serait t-il pas possible de rduire le contour et de centrer le texte  l'intrieur ?


Le texte est dj centr non ?

----------


## Erwan31

> Le premier niveau du menu est cliquable, et lorsque l'on est dans une rubrique, le deuxime menu reprend l'ensemble des liens disponibles dans les sous-menus droulants de cette rubrique (je sais pas si je suis clair ). Ce qui fait qu'au final, les sous-menus droulants sont disponibles ds lors qu'on est dans la rubrique en question. Le menu droulant tant alors qu'un simple "plus" pour ceux qui auraient Javascript activ.
> 
> Mais peut-tre vois-tu a autrement ?


Ok j'y avais pas pens en effet mais il y a un autre problme en rapport  cela que je n'ai pas voqu:
> le ct laborieux de l'utilisation du menu d  l'*absence des liens d'accs direct.
*Il faudrtait ajouter un lien "_aller au sous menu_"  et "aller au contenu" pour que ces utilisateurs se tappent  chaque fois toutes les rubrique et sous rub.

Le lien "aller au sous menu" permettrait d'accder directement au sous menu de la rub slectionne (accs au niveau 2 lors du choix d'une rub de niveau 1
et accs au niveau 3 lors du choix d'une rub de niveau 2)

Sans cela la navigation clavier est inefficace!

*EDIT*
> il faudrait aussi penser  *afficher les infos-bulles des rubs au :focus et :active (pour IE)*

----------


## Macmillenium

> Ce qui fait qu'au final, les sous-menus droulants sont disponibles ds lors qu'on est dans la rubrique en question. Le menu droulant tant alors qu'un simple "plus" pour ceux qui auraient Javascript activ.


Peut-tre dclencher la fonction qui ouvre le menu dans l'vnement _onfocus_ aussi, ce qui rend le menu accessible en accs clavier ...

----------


## [ced]

> Le texte est dj centr non ?


Il n'est pas centr verticalement.

----------


## Bisnrs

> > le ct laborieux de l'utilisation du menu d  l'[B]absence des liens d'accs direct.


Dans la premire version de la maquette du gabarit, les liens d'vitement y taient ... Mais a n'a pas plus  tout le monde.  ::?:  Et je suis d'avis qu'il faudrait les remettre, quitte  les placer hors viewport pour les agents utilisateurs graphiques.




> Peut-tre dclencher la fonction qui ouvre le menu dans l'vnement _onfocus_ aussi, ce qui rend le menu accessible en accs clavier ...


Le seul problme et que cet vnement n'est disponible que pour les lments de formulaires.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Macmillenium

> Le seul problme et que cet vnement n'est disponible que pour les lments de formulaires.


<a> fait parti des lments qui prennent le focus ...
 ::roll:: 



```

```

----------


## Bisnrs

> <a> fait parti des lments qui prennent le focus ...


 ::oops::

----------


## Erwan31

> Dans la premire version de la maquette du gabarit, les liens d'vitement y taient ... Mais a n'a pas plus  tout le monde.  Et je suis d'avis qu'il faudrait les remettre, quitte  les placer hors viewport pour les agents utilisateurs graphiques.


Oui si vous ne voulez pas les rendre visible, la solution acceptable est de ne les
afficher qu'au focus. Dans ce cas je vois pas trop en quoi a pose problme.  ::?: 

> il faudrait aussi penser  afficher *les infos-bulles des rubs au :focus et :active (pour IE)*

----------


## brice01

Personnellement je trouve que cela a donn au site une srieux coup de jeune  ::ccool::

----------


## cchatelain

Classe. Bravo aux dveloppeurs du site  ::ccool::

----------


## Bisnrs

Attention, le style des h1 est redfini dans gabarit0.css et prime alors sur celui dfini dans article.css. De fait, les titres ne sont plus en gras.

----------


## fredgnix

Du beau boulot !!

++

----------


## Louis Griffont

C'est trs beau, certes... mais qu'est-ce que c'est lent ! ::aie::

----------


## mlny84

Bravo et trs joli  ::applo::   ::king:: 

Nanmoins je proposerai une petite amlioration pour la recherche personnalise : pouvoir garder en mmoire ce qu'on a tap dans le champ text (comme c'tait le cas avant, et comme c'est le cas sur Google), car si on fait une erreur de frappe, qu'on veut rajouter ou enlever un mot dans la recherche, on doit tout retaper  ::aie::

----------


## Dougli

tout a fait d'accord concernant la recherche personnalise,
pourriez-vous galement remettre la possibilit de rechercher sur le web, au lieu de restreindre  tout prix cette recherche au site et au forum ?

----------


## sassa-bs

Slt 
c'est bien merci et bravo

----------


## franculo_caoulene

Si c'est facile  faire et maintenant que la barre est intgre au forum, serait-ce une bonne ide de dplacer le bouton "forum"  droite des boutons "FAQ" et "tutoriel"? Ceci reprsentant l'ordre des choses  lire avant de poster un message sur le forum.

----------


## beekeep

::ccool::  bravo pour toutes les nouvelles amliorations.

J'ai remarqu que les liens dans la barre tout en haut de la page sont un peu dcals vers le bas dans la page suivante :
http://general.developpez.com/cours/

 partir du menu Langages > autres.
Le problme est peut-tre prsent sur d'autres pages.

> constats avec de multiples config :
FF sous win xp & macos / IE & FF sous win 2000

----------

